# الغباء أنواااااااااااااع...............



## staregypt (17 سبتمبر 2011)

* أنواع الغباء *

*عمرك صحيت من النوم وحسيت في يوم انك غبي ؟؟؟ *

*وان  كل ما يحيط بك مبهم وانك ليس لديك القدرة على استيعابه ؟؟ اوعى تقول لا  ... لان لا يوجد انسان على كون الارض لا يشعر هذا الشعور احيانا *

*وفي  ناس تشعر به على طول الخط  ... وهناك من يستسلم تماما للشعور بالغباء  ويتيقن أنه ليس لديه القدرة على ان يبدع في اي مجال لانه ببساطة غبي *

*والكلمة  بمجملها لفظا وفعلا خطأ ... لأن ببساطة لا يوجد انسان غبي مافيش انسان  بمجمله غبي او لا يستطيع التصرف او التفكير لان ببساطه الذكاء اللي هو عكس  الغباء أنواع .... مقسم لعدة أشكال ويستحيل يكون الانسان ذكي في كل الانواع  او غبي في كل الانواع اكيد بتكون لديه مهاره في عدة انواع منها وفاقد  للمهارات الاخرى الاهم من دا كله ان الذكاء او الغباء لا علاقة له بالوراثة  يعني الاب والام ليس لهم دخل الا التربيه في ذكاء او غباء شخص ما ربما  دخلهم في اكتساب المهارات *

*فالانسان قدرات عقله مقسمة لعدة انواع في ناس قالوا 7 وناس قالوا 8 وفي واحد اسمه توني بوزان قال 10 ( توني بوزان دا مبتكر فكرة خرائط العقل أو الخرائط الذهنية  ) وبصراحه انا مصدقه هو ان الذكاء 10 انواع*

*ولكن احنا هانعرض 9 بس لان في نوع ربما يكون خاص شويتين لا يجوز عرضه بالشكل العام *

*  والنوع الاول دا النوع الابداعي والغباء فيه يأتي في حال فقدان القدرة على  تنظيم أفكارك الجديدة أو في حال عدم المرونة او القدرة على رؤية الاشياء  من زوايا مختلفة ... كل شيء يحتمل اكثر من وجهة نظر وانعدام القدرة على  التفكير الحر بدون حواجز فيما قد يفيد وفوق كل دا ان الناس المفتقرة لنوع  الذكاء دا لا تحمل بين طيات العقل أي قدرة على الصبر والمثابرة ( ياه الصبر  دا فعلا مفتاح الفرج ) شوفوا حتى العالم الامريكان بيأكدوا على أهمية  الصبر والله سبحانه وتعالى قبل كل الناس دي قال وبشر الصابرين *

*المهم  ان الشخص الغبي ابداعيا دا متناسي او متجاهل او لا يعرف شيء هام جدا ان  العقل الذي بين طيات رأسه لديه قدرة رهيبه على تطوير وتوليد الافكار وبيولد  أفكار اكتر عددا من ذرات الكون والاهم من ذلك انه بينظر للتصرفات التي  يقوم بها كل يوم على انها امور عادية رغم انه ربما يكون ابدع فيها ابداع  غير عادي دون أن يدري أو دون أن يجد كلمة تقدير من الاخرين تجعله يشعر انه  لا يستحق التقدير رغم أن التقدير لابد أن يأتي من النفس أولا *

*الاهم  من ذلك انه ينظر لكل شيء بجمود ولا ينظر للجانب المضيء مما يتعلمه من جديد  ويشعر دائما ان اي جديد فهو مرفوض نفسيا ولا يدرك ان الابداع لابد ان يكون  فيه نوع من انواع الخروج عن المألوف فمن وصلوا إلى اعلى مراتب الحياة  قنعوا تماما أنه لابد لهم أن يخرجوا عن مألوف الحياة حتى ينجحوا ( ودي مش  دعوة للتملص من أوامر الدين ) المقصود هو التحرر من قيود الطرق الاعتيادية  في التعامل مع الحياة *

*أيضا  الشخص الغبي ابداعيا لا يترك العنان لعقله لكي يحلم ولو لمرة في اليوم حلم  يقظة ان احلام اليقظة الغير مرضية تعطي للعقل القدرة على التخيل الامر  اللي بيخلي الانسان متوقع لاشياء ربما تحدث فلو حدثت فهو تخيلها واستعد لها  اما لو لم تحدث فهي سجلت في بند الامور المتوقعه في اي موقف اخر مستقبلا *

*ولا يملك القدرة على ربط الافكار الجديدة مع الافكار القديمة وبالتالي لا يستطيع ان يطور في القديم او يبدع في الجديد *

*واخيرا فهم لا يستطيعون التعبير عن نفسهم بصورة واضحة فيفقدون قيمة نفسهم في عيون الاخرين *

*وتكون  النتيجة غير مرغوبة بالتأكيد عكس كل ذلك يعد ذكاء ابداعيا يعطي الفرصة  لتطور العقل اللي نيمناه في دماغنا وبقى عامل زي الصندوق الاسود بيسجل وبس *

*ونرجع  ونأكد ان الذكاء او الغباء ليس وراثي ولا علاقة له بالجينات والحركات اللي  بيقولوا عليها فليس كل مبدع أنجب مبدع والا كانت الحياة اصبحت قاصرة على  عدة افراد هم من يبدعون *

*طولت عليكم مع العالم الاغبيا في مجال الابداع دول بس كل غبي ابداعيا يستطيع إذا احب ان يصبح ذكي ابداعيا *


----------



## staregypt (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*الصور .............اهم






لاتعليق





ليه ؟ هو بقى وفاة ثانية ؟؟





انا اعرف ان الدقيقة 60 ثانية منين طلعت الـ 77 ثانية ؟؟





لاياشيخ ؟





ارحمنا ياللي الحين تقول رايح لوكالات ناسا





ياذوق يا أخلاق 





متأكد انهم هم المكفوفين ؟ 






لاتعليق





كويس انك ماقفلت عليها بالدولاب





وفيه سجادة تباع جزء جزء ؟






الرجال شبع موت وذولي يشكرون المستشفى !

*


----------



## staregypt (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*
علاج الغباء
..........................

ينقسم الأغبياء من حيث الفهم إلى ثلاثة أنواع؛  فمنهم من لا يفهم مطلقا، ومنهم من يفهم نوعا ما ولكن ببطء شديد، ومنهم من  يفهم بشكل خاطئ؛ وهذا هو أخطرهم، أما من حيث السلوك والتصرفات فنستطيع أيضا  تقسيمهم إلى ثلاثة أنواع، فمنهم من يعلم أنه غبي ويتعامل على ضوء هذه  الحقيقة فيدع التصرف لغيره؛ وهذا هو أفضلهم فلا يخشى منه، ومنهم من يعلم  أنه غبي ولكنه يكابر فيتصرف منفردا لإثبات عكس هذه الحقيقة؛ وهذا بلا شك  خطير جدا، أما النوع الثالث فهو الذي لا يعلم أنه غبي بل يخيل إليه عكس ذلك  تماما فيتوهم بسبب ما يمتلكه من غباء شديد أنه أذكى الأذكياء، فلا يقيم  وزنا لآراء الآخرين معتبرا إياهم أغبياء لا يعتد برأيهم، وهذا النوع له حظ  كبير جدا خاصة في تولي رئاسة الإدارات الحكومية والشركات، مما كان له أثر  سيئ على نفسيات الموظفين خاصة من كان ذو عقل منهم ويعرف حقيقة من يرأسه. 



وقد يحمل أحيانا نفس الشخص الحامل لصفة الغباء– أي كان نوعه من الأنواع  السابقة- صفة أخرى ليست بعيدة عنها وهي الدلاخة، فتتفاعل الصفتان تفاعلا  قويا لا يحدث مثيله حتى في أكبر وأحدث المفاعلات النووية والكيمائية في  العالم، فتتداخلان وتتشابكان بشكل قوي يجعل من فصلهما أمر عبثي من ضرب  المستحيل، فتكون النتيجة أو المُخرجة شخص غامض يتصرف بدلاخة وغباء في ذات  الوقت مما يكون له آثار كارثية حادة خاصة إن كان من النوع الثالث المشار له  آنفا.



ارتبطت صفة  الغباء   بالحمار منذ قديم الأزمان ارتباطا وثيقا فأصبحا وجهان لعملة واحدة، فلا  تكاد ترى الحمار حتى تتذكر الغباء، ولا أدري ما هو السبب في ذلك؛ أهو  الموروث الثقافي الذي ربط الحمار بالغباء أم شكله وتصرفاته هما اللذان  يوحيان بذلك، فشكل الحمار وطريقة مشيه ووقفته تقول ذلك بكل وضوح، أيضا هناك  بعض التصرفات للحمار لا أعلم سببا لها إلا الغباء، فبماذا يفسر أحدنا  وقوفه تحت أشعة شمس الصيف الحارقة بعد الزوال والظل أمامه ؟!! 



لذا فعندما ينادى أو يوصف شخص ما بأنه حمار- مع اعتراضنا الشديد على ذلك- فالمقصود هو نعته بصفة  الغباء  المتوفرة في الحمار التي وافقت صفة  الغباء   لديه وليس القصد تشبيهه بالحمار كحيوان، أي كقول أيها الغبي، وقد يغضب  الكثير من الأغبياء عندما ينادى "يا غبي" أو "يا حمار" ولكن تبقى هي  الحقيقة المرة التي لابد من تجرع آلامها، ولا ننسى أن التشبيه بالحمار قد  ورد في القران في قوله تعالى ( إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير ) وفي قوله (  مثلهم كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا ) فلماذا الغضب ؟؟!!



عزيزي الغبي؛ اعلم أن العلاج من هذا المرض العضال ليس مستعصيا كما تتخيل،  ولكنه يحتاج إلى خطوات جريئة منك، فلا بد أن تعترف أولا أنك غبي، فأولى  خطوات العلاج الناجح تكون الاعتراف بوجود الداء، ثم بعد ذلك تستشعر بكل  شفافية نقاط القصور لديك والتي تبرز فيها هذه الصفة جلية للعيان، ثم تحاول  بعد ذلك أن تجد الشخص الغير غبي- من وجهة نظر الآخرين لا من وجهة نظرك-  فتجعله يتصرف كلما طفت إلى السطح نقاط القصور هذه**
...............
اسئلة غبية واجوبة ذكية
...............................ز
*
سؤال: ما هي قمة الحيرة؟ 
جواب: يقال لك اجلس على ركن غرفة مستديرة 
سؤال : ما هي قمة الذكاء؟ 
جواب: هو ان تجد ركن الغرفة 
سؤال: ما هي قمة الالم؟ 
جواب: التزحلق على زحلاقه مغطاه بشفرات حلاقة وشظايا الزجاج
سؤال: ما هي قمة العذاب؟ 
جواب: السقوط بعد ذلك في حوض به كولونيا 
سؤال: ما هي قمة الادب؟ 
جواب: ان تطرق باب الثلاجه قبل فتحها 
سؤال : ما هي قمة الذهول؟ 
جواب: ان يفتح احدهم لك الباب 
سؤال: كيف تضع 4 افيال في سيارة فولكس؟ 
جواب: اثنين قدام واثنين في الخلف 
سؤال: كيف تضع 8 افيال في سيارة مرسيدس؟ 
جواب: نبيع المرسيدس ونشتري 2 فولكس 
سؤال: كيف نضع فيل في الثلاجة على ثلاث مراحل؟ 
جواب: - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - ندخل الفيل في الثلاجه 3 - نقفل الثلاجة 
سؤال: كيف نضع زرافة في ثلاجة على اربع مراحل؟ 
جواب: نفتح الثلاجة 2 - نخرج الفيل 3 - ندخل الزرافة 4- نقفل الثلاجة 
سؤال: ما هو الشيء الذي ننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل به اسناننا؟ 
جواب: السرير والكرسي وفرشاة الاسنان 
سؤال: ما الذي له راسان و 8 اقدام؟ 
جواب: قطتان 
سؤال: كيف تستطيع ان تعرف بأن 8 افيال متواجدين داخل فندق الشيراتون بدون ان تدخل الفندق؟ 
جواب: اعرفهم ، اذا وجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق 
سؤال: احترقت حديقة الحيوانات فاحترقت جميع الحيوانات التي بها، إلا الزرافة لم تحترق .... لماذا؟ 
جواب: لاننا وضعنا الزرافة في الثلاجة 
سؤال : لماذا نشرب الشاي؟؟ 
جواب: لاننا لا نستطيع ان نأكله 
سؤال: ما الفرق بين نملة عمرها سنة و فيل عمره 21 سنة؟
جواب: الفرق هو 20 سنة 
سؤال: يتكلم بكل لغات العالم ، فمن هو؟ 
جواب: صدى الصوت 
سؤال: ما الشي الذي نفعله قبل الخروج من المنزل؟ 
جواب: ان نكون داخل المنزل 
سؤال: اذا سقطت بيضة في البحر ، ماذا يحدث لها؟
جواب: تتبلل بماء البحر
منقول
.......................


----------



## staregypt (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الحقيقة أحيانا أغرب من الخيال وهنا بعض المواقف التي تحكي لنا طرافة *الغباء* :

حاول لص سرقة بنك وشهر المسدس في وجه أمين الصندوق  وسلمه ورقة كتب عليها سلمني كل مالديك من مال بصمت والا أطلقت النار، ابتسم  أمين الصندوق وسلمه المال بكل راحة والسبب هو أن الورقة كشف حساب الراتب  من الشركة التي يعمل بها الرجل ومسجل فيها اسمه وعنوانه بالكامل وقد كتب  رسالة التهديد على ظهرها، وقبل وصوله الى المنزل وهو يحمل المال وجد الشرطة  بانتظاره !!!! 

استقبل الاطباء في قسم مكافحة السموم في جامعة  أريزونا شخصا عضته افعى ذات الجرس من لسانه وعندما سأل عن السبب قال أنه  اعجب بالنقوش على ظهرها فحاول تقبيلها فلدغته . 

وفي عاصمة كوريا الجنوبية كانت احدى دور  السينما تعرض فيلم صوت الموسيقى واكتشف مدير السينما ان العرض طويل فقام  بالغاء جميع الاغاني من الفيلم مع العلم ان الاغاني هي التي حققت الشهرة  للفيلم وجلبت له الاوسكار !!!! 

وفي بريطانيا كان هناك شاب مراهق فس السادسة عشر من  عمره يعاني من رائحة عرقهفدفع حياته ثمنا لذلك حين استخدم كميات كبيرة من  مزيل الرائحة الامر الذي أدى به لاصابته بنوبة قلبية ووفاته بعد ارتفاع  نسبة البروبين والبيوتان في دمه نتيجة ترسب هذه المواد القاتلة بكميات  كبيرة . 

وفي بريطانيا أيضا كان أحدهم يعاني من مشاكل في التنفس فقرر الاستغناء عن  التنفس من الانف واستخدام فمه لذلك فما كان منه الا أن يسد أنفه بمادة سوبر  جلو اللاصقة وزادت أزمته تفاقما واضطر الاطباء لاجراء جراحة لفتح الانف  وتخليصه من الصمغ !!!!! 

وفي كاليفورنيا انتهت احدى مهربات المخدرات الى  السجن بتهمة حيازة المخدرات مخباة تحت موتور السيارة وقد أخذت الامرأة  السيارة الى الكراج ليتم تبديل الزيت فيها من دون أن تفطن بأن العامل سيفتح  غطاء السيارة لتبديل الزيت مما أدى به لابلاغ الشرطة عن المخدرات !!!!! 

وفي فرنسا حاول أحددهم ازالة بقعة من الزيت  من على قميصه فوضع القميص في الغسالة و أضاف اليه البنزين وبعض المبيضات  فما كان بالغسالة الا ان تطلق شرارة لتشتعل النار قيها وانفجرت انبوبة  الغاز فيها ومن ثم انفجار الغسالة الذي أدى لتدمير المنزل ​


منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ول




b]عبارات   عبقرية   في قمة  الغباء  


. يسألونها إذا ما استطاعت أن تعيش للأبد فهل تقبل ؟.. ولماذا ؟

الإجابة: لن أعيش للأبد لأنه لا يجدر بنا أن نعيش للأبد .. لأنه لو عشنا للأبد فلسوف نعيش للأبد.. لكن ليس بوسعنا أن
نعيش للأبد لهذا لن نعيش للأبد

مس ألاباما التي صارت ملكة جمال أمريكا عام 1995

**********

التدخين يقتل ..وإذا أنت قُتلت فقد فقدت جزءًا مهمًا فعلاً من حياتك

النجمة بروك شيلدز في حملة فيدرالية لمنع التدخين

**********

لم يسبق لي أن أجريت جراحة ركبة في أي جزء آخر من جسدي

ونستون بنيت – لاعب كرة سلة

**********

فيما عدا جرائم القتل، تظل واشنطن تتمتع بأقل معدل جريمة في البلاد

عمدة واشنطن ماريون باري

**********

لن أترك مجموعة صحفيين ينبشون في أوراقنا .. فنحن رئيس الجمهورية

هيلاري كلنتون
**********

هذا الوغد المنحط يستحق أن يركله جحش حتى الموت، وأنا الرجل القادر على القيام بهذا العمل 

مرشح انتخابات في تكساس
**********

ليس التلوث هو ما يؤذي البيئة، بل ما يفعل ذلك هو الشوائب في الهواء والماء 

آل جور – نائب الرئيس كلنتون

**********

"نحن نتأهب لحادث غير متوقع، قد يحدث أو لا يحدث"

آل جور – نائب الرئيس كلنتون

**********

كلمة (عبقري) لا تنطبق على كرة القدم .. العبقري هو شخص مثل نورمان أينشتاين 

جو ثيسمان – محلل رياضي
**********

"نحن لا نفرق بين الناس .. فقط نحن نستبعد نوعًا بذاته من البشر"

كولونيل جيرالد ولمان - مدرب في الجيش
**********

"لو لم ننجح فنحن نجازف بالفشل"

بيل كلنتون

**********

"عادة تأتي أغلب واردات أستراليا مما وراء البحار"

كيبل اندبيري
منقول


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## staregypt (30 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> الرب يباركك*​


ميرسى لمرورك
نــــــــــــورت


----------



## rania79 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى سكرتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
جمده اوي الصور 
*​


----------



## staregypt (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ميرسى سكرتى


ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر
نــــــــــــــورتى
​


----------



## staregypt (12 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> جمده اوي الصور
> *​


ميرسى لمرورك 
نــــــــــــــــورت
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه حلو جدا
وانا عارفه المحل ده 




:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## prayer heartily (12 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو
وضحكتني قوي المقولات الغبيه بتاعة المشاهير


----------



## staregypt (12 ديسمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> موضوع حلو
> وضحكتني قوي المقولات الغبيه بتاعة المشاهير


مرورك احلا حبيبتى
نـــــــــــــــــورتى​


----------

